
Monty Python’s Terry Gilliam Wishes Comedy Hadn’t Changed - tomohawk
https://www.wsj.com/articles/monty-pythons-terry-gilliam-wishes-comedy-hadnt-changed-11555333940
======
jfengel
That's... disappointing. It seems awfully tone deaf for him to lament how easy
it is to offend people, while himself being easily offended. It's hard for me
not to read the headline as "I really liked it when I was in a position to
hurt other people and they weren't in a position to hurt me back."

"I’m tired of being, as a white male, blamed for everything that’s wrong in
the world," he says. But he's missing that white men _have_ been running the
world, and running it in a way that favored other white men. Or rather, dis-
favored everybody who wasn't a white man. That didn't give him success, but it
did mean that success was a possibility that it wouldn't have been for many
others.

So Terry, just shake it off, right? You got blamed for stuff you didn't do.
We'll all just have a good laugh about it, ok?

~~~
NikkiA
> You got blamed for stuff you didn't do

To be fair here, once you go past the well known handful of sketches, python
did their fair share of punching down that makes some of their episodes
difficult to watch today.

~~~
themattress
I only recently watched python for the first time this year and really enjoyed
most of it, but you’re right. Almost any scene that featured a “Chinese”
person made me cringe.

------
iron0013
Another culture war article pushed by the obsessively anti-PC crowd. I'm not
interested in yet another "SJWs bad" fusillade.

